# tragic news out of pcb...



## captbrian (Oct 23, 2011)

a friend, fellow captain, and all around good guy has left us.  i found out about this yesterday, and i am still numb.  RIP Thomas

http://www.newsherald.com/news/australia-97849-shark-canberra.html


----------



## deadend (Oct 24, 2011)

Bad, bad news.  Who did he skipper for in PCB?


----------



## captbrian (Oct 24, 2011)

he ran his family's boat the 'my way' at capt anderson's.  he's also ran a few others, the 'hombre' and the 'mary m'


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 25, 2011)

I saw that on the news this morning. Very sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------

